# تتعلمن



## thesimpsons96

هل هذه الجملة صحيحة؟

سوف أحرق البيت كي تتعلمن الدرس

أنا أريد أن أستخدم (تتعلمن) في جملة


----------



## WadiH

نعم صحيحة إذا كنت تقصد مخاطبة مجموعة من النساء.


----------

